

Dear TechCrunch: nofoodhere's new concept already implemented - by live.com - nailer
http://www.venturecake.com/dear-techcrunch-nofoodhere-livecom-images/
Techcrunch reports on nofoodhere, a search concept that allows users to see further results by scrolling downwards, rather than having to click through endless pages of additional results. A great idea - but not quite so innovative...
======
joshwa
The "infinite scroll" is definitely nothing new:

[http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives2/no_more_more_pages.ph...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives2/no_more_more_pages.php)

------
antirez
AFAIK the idea was introduced by the Humanized Reader, or at least the HR was
one of the first good implementations.

